# Door Lock/ Horn Beep



## srkruger11 (Feb 20, 2008)

I just recently purchaced a 02' Jetta 1.8T. For about the first week I had it, I would lock it, the lights flash and horn gave a little beep. The past week, When I locked it the lights flashed and no beep. I checked all the doors to make sure they were closed and windows shut and still no beep. I was wondering if there is a way you can accually turn the beep on/off that I did not even knowing.


----------



## clawson (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (srkruger11)*

does your horn work in normal use (honking)?


----------



## srkruger11 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (clawson)*

Yes, When I honk the horn it works, as well as if I hit the Panic alarm on the keyless entry.


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (srkruger11)*

I have this problem too on my '01 Golf. I thought the door was open some where, or a door sensor was up the chute. Everything was ok, I replaced the horn relay and I still had the problem. I even thought maybe the Euro Switch I put in was causing the problem. I put a new switch in and the car doesn't beep when I lock it, leave my lights on, or leave the key in the ignition. It locks itself after 5 seconds of being unlocked if one of the passenger side doors aren't opened. It was the body control module that went out on my car. I got one for a 2 door, but it doesn't help me any. They're pretty pricey little pieces. Best bet would be to find one used.


----------



## srkruger11 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (MissSixtyGLi)*

Started beeping again, maybe its the warm weather.


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (srkruger11)*

Mine lost the beep sound yesterday as well abd has not come back.. I tried all the doors, hatch, hood, and gas tank door..


----------



## srkruger11 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (vwtribe)*

I dont know what it could be, It came back today, and just walked back to my car and it is gone.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (srkruger11)*

Believe it or not, a slightly loose factory radio can cause this problem. The car sees this as an open door switch.
Give a little push with both thumbs on each side of the radio and I'm pretty sure the problem will be solved.


----------



## Skinner (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (davidpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidpg* »_Believe it or not, a slightly loose factory radio can cause this problem. The car sees this as an open door switch.
Give a little push with both thumbs on each side of the radio and I'm pretty sure the problem will be solved.

thats true but more times than not, it's the switch in the door. Someone above posted that they had to replace the entire door lock module. While this will work, there is a cheaper way. You can just replace the switches with switches from RadioShack, there's a DIY somewhere, maybe in the MKIV forum, take a look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (Skinner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skinner* »_
thats true but more times than not, it's the switch in the door. Someone above posted that they had to replace the entire door lock module. While this will work, there is a cheaper way. You can just replace the switches with switches from RadioShack, there's a DIY somewhere, maybe in the MKIV forum, take a look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What switches in the door? I tried the radio thing but tht didn't solve it..


----------



## srkruger11 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (vwtribe)*

It was the radio, gave it a little bump and it started beeping again. Thanks for the help.


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (srkruger11)*

Mine is stil not working...







What switches are you talking about?


















_Modified by vwtribe at 6:50 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## jackxface (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (srkruger11)*

This has happend to me a couple times too. i just opened and closed all my doors til it came back. usually just a couple times.


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (jackxface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackxface* »_This has happend to me a couple times too. i just opened and closed all my doors til it came back. usually just a couple times.









Believe me, that's not what it is.... I tried that..


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hmm...I have the light on the front passenger door that stays on sometimes, I thought the door was open, but it's not. I 've shut every single door a few times just to make it go off, I usually have to hit the door panel a couple times to make it go off. Wonder if that was realted to my car not beeping.


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (vwtribe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtribe* »_Mine is stil not working...







What switches are you talking about?


----------



## krbz (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm having the same problem except when I disconnect the radio and lock my car it beeps. When I go and reconnect the radio it fails to beep again. Any ideas on how to make it tighter? Thanks.


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (krbz)*

It was the radio thing from what I can tell now!! I tool my radio back out unplugged and all, then putit back in and it beeps again. When it stopped it was right after I did my trim swap removing the radio cage and all interior to get to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ems01jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Door Lock/ Horn Beep (clawson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clawson* »_does your horn work in normal use (honking)?

Just for the sake of having this info out there... I believe that the "cute" beep you get from the alarm is actually from a horn unit that is separate from the normal horn.
So having the regular horn honk normally does not mean there isn't a problem w/ the alarm's horn.
I did a search here a few times on various related topics and have seen people do removal/replacement of it, it's up by the firewall in the MKIV's I think


----------



## krbz (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (krbz)*

BUMP!


----------

